# Sword regulation in the UK



## PhotonGuy (Apr 27, 2015)

I know that handguns are practically impossible to legally get in the UK but how about swords? I do know swords played a big role in the history and traditions of the UK so I would hope they aren't too regulated.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2015)

Why don't you go and do some research instead of posting a random opinion up unless you are looking for a political argument.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 28, 2015)

I am doing research, by asking about it here.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2015)

That's not research, that's asking someone to do it for you.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 28, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I am doing research, by asking about it here.



You might want to start by learning what "doing research" actually means, then. Because this ain't it, bubba.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 28, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> You might want to start by learning what "doing research" actually means, then. Because this ain't it, bubba.



Definition of research:  1.careful study that is done to find and report new knowledge about                                                   something
                                     2. the activity of getting information about a subject

I would say what Im doing here is research. See definition 2.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 28, 2015)

Well for starters your asking an impossible question  far too broad to answer.  Thats like asking what are the Gun laws in the US. Its impossible to answer since every city, state,county within the IS has its own law.  Well the UK is just  as broad if not far broader then the US.  I suggest doing some "Research" and narrow down your question and then try Google. There is a ton of info out there stop expecting everyone else to do your work for you


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2015)

If you'd actually asked what the laws were on owning, buying and using swords here you would have had a greater chance of an answer but all you actually did was express an opinion masking any question you may have had, well either that or you were forming up for an argument on gun laws which you aren't going to get  anyway.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Apr 28, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> If you'd actually asked what the laws were on owning, buying and using swords here you would have had a greater chance of an answer but all you actually did was express an opinion masking any question you may have had, well either that or you were forming up for an argument on gun laws which you aren't going to get  anyway.


If I wanted to argue a position on gun laws I would've done it in the firearms forum. I was just pointing out what I know concerning that in the UK, not whether I agree or disagree with it and frankly, since I don't live in the UK, I don't care. Anyway, yes, you pointed it out quite well about what I meant when you mention laws for owning, buying, and using swords. Also, transporting swords and knives. Although I don't live in the UK I have visited and I do plan to visit more in the future and while I wouldn't bring a gun to the UK, I might want to bring some blades so I would want to know the legality concerning that.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 29, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> while I wouldn't bring a gun to the UK, I might want to bring some blades so I would want to know the legality concerning that.[/QUOTE
> 
> That's quite simple, don't bring any 'blades' into the country, simple. You won't need them. You can also research why and the legality of carrying weapons.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 5, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> That's quite simple, don't bring any 'blades' into the country, simple. You won't need them. You can also research why and the legality of carrying weapons.



Boys will be boys, better let them have their toys.


----------



## Transk53 (May 5, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Boys will be boys, better let them have their toys.



Please stop talking. Another bug bear of mine is people citing the UK in idiotic terms. Vist the UK before you make such opioions.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 5, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Vist the UK before you make such opioions.



I did, years ago.


----------



## Transk53 (May 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I did, years ago.



Oh really, whereabouts? Suppose you know a guy who is a Ninja then.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 6, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Oh really, whereabouts? Suppose you know a guy who is a Ninja then.



London, England and Cardiff, Wales. Didn't meet any ninjas there.


----------



## Transk53 (May 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> London, England and Cardiff, Wales. Didn't meet any ninjas there.



Didn't find any sheep in London then


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 6, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Didn't find any sheep in London then


And why would I? London is not a farmland.


----------



## Tez3 (May 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> And why would I? London is not a farmland.




It has got farms.
City farms in London - Time Out London


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 6, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> It has got farms.
> City farms in London - Time Out London



Well I didn't visit any so I didn't see any sheep.


----------



## Transk53 (May 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well I didn't visit any so I didn't see any sheep.



Oh okay, hope they were not ducks in Wales


----------



## Transk53 (May 6, 2015)

Actually, head some five miles or so from Liverpool St, it becomes quite fertile ground.


----------



## Tez3 (May 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well I didn't visit any so I didn't see any sheep.




London is actually remarkably green for such a large city, nearly 50% of it is actually green space. It has many parks ( so many in fact there is a Park Police Force), a lot of them are very big, one of them has a huge zoo. There are also a lot of 'commons', huge open green areas, Wimbledon Common may be the best known as well as heathland. There's also stables in a lot of boroughs as well as the farms.
Commons and Heaths in London - Things To Do - visitlondon.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> I know that handguns are practically impossible to legally get in the UK but how about swords? I do know swords played a big role in the history and traditions of the UK so I would hope they aren't too regulated.



Your question intrigued me so I decided to do some "research"

You know what is amazing.... simple webfu....now I understand I am an IT guy so I know a little more than the average bear when it comes to things computer...so using a little know search engine called Google and using obscure terms like "are swords legal in the uk" I discovered in seconds that in 2008 there was legislation concerning any bladded weapon over 50cm (1 feet and 7.68504 inches)

New UK Sword Legislation - FAQ


----------



## Transk53 (May 7, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Your question intrigued me so I decided to do some "research"
> 
> You know what is amazing.... simple webfu....now I understand I am an IT guy so I know a little more than the average bear when it comes to things computer...so using a little know search engine called Google and using obscure terms like "are swords legal in the uk" I discovered in seconds that in 2008 there was legislation concerning any bladded weapon over 50cm (1 feet and 7.68504 inches)
> 
> New UK Sword Legislation - FAQ




Yes, but he is bound to know a guy that knows that.


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2015)

We've just had the General Election, the government is fixed for the next five years more or less, no one campaigned about blades ( or guns) it's a non issue here, the right people have their swords and weapons, the wrong people get arrested. Try to bring bladed weapons here and I bet you won't even get to leave your own country, the airlines won't take you for a start.


----------



## Transk53 (May 8, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> We've just had the General Election, the government is fixed for the next five years more or less, no one campaigned about blades ( or guns) it's a non issue here, the right people have their swords and weapons, the wrong people get arrested. Try to bring bladed weapons here and I bet you won't even get to leave your own country, the airlines won't take you for a start.



I only know one person who any blades or swords. Not exactly ubiquitous, so not sure why PG posted anyway. As XS stated, a quick Google search did the trick. Mind you, labour have fallen on a few Swords though.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2015)

If I understand the law correctly, and I admit I may not, if you had a bladed weapons collection prior to the law going into effect, you could keep it. Is that correct?

But walking down the street wearing your prize 1803 English Infantry Officers sabre or going down to the pub to show your friends your Scottish Claymore Long Swords was right out.


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> If I understand the law correctly, and I admit I may not, if you had a bladed weapons collection prior to the law going into effect, you could keep it. Is that correct?
> 
> But walking down the street wearing your prize 1803 English Infantry Officers sabre or going down to the pub to show your friends your Scottish Claymore Long Swords was right out.




Well it depends, military officers can still walk around wearing their swords, they did last weekend where I live plus the non commissioned soldiers were carrying lances. Wearing or carrying swords openly though will get you into strife, normally with the police, carrying an English sword in certain parts of the country would get you lynched regardless of which century it was!
You can carry swords as long as they are well 'wrapped' up, it's popular in Scotland to use a claymore ( sword not mine) to cut weddings cakes etc. there's still plenty of swords around, no one has had to get rid of them, collectors are especially careful about their bladed weapons for insurance reasons as much as any legalities.


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2015)

Swords and lances at Richmond Castle last Saturday, it was bloody freezing lol. the castle would have seen a fair few swords in it's time, it was built by the Normans.


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2015)

In my opinion the very, very best sword. 

Royal Air Force Ladies Sword - Pooley Sword


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2015)

My father was an office in the US Navy an he had to carry this on special occasions

http://media.liveauctiongroup.net/i/13311/13669050_1.jpg?v=8CF4A0F09CE2900


----------



## pgsmith (May 8, 2015)

It seems I have a terribly dirty mind. That was not what I thought of when I read "Ladies Sword" !


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2015)

You have a terribly dirty mind


----------



## donald1 (May 9, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Boys will be boys, better let them have their toys.


Blades arnt toys...


----------



## donald1 (May 9, 2015)

pgsmith said:


> It seems I have a terribly dirty mind. That was not what I thought of when I read "Ladies Sword" !


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 22, 2015)

Well Prince Charles uses a sword, see.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 24, 2015)

Er… what?


----------



## Dinkydoo (May 24, 2015)

Photon Guy, that is Saudi Arabia; probably the furthest away in terms of society and culture from North Western Europe as you could get....


----------

